# Horse Creek WMA Jan.2 thru 7



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 10, 2018)

Pictures of Horse Creek WMA January 2 thru 7th. Seven trad hunters hit the cold for a few days of hunting, eating and sharing a campfire. I was there for 5 night and got to see snow come down at the campground. Those that made it was Trey, Chris, Allen, Martin, Buck, Charlie, and old mikey. Deer were seen but most not in range except for one lucky fellow that, well you know the drill, MISSED! Martin and mikey did kill an armadillo and no we did not eat them. Lots of good eating went down too.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 10, 2018)

Brave souls!


----------



## wag03 (Jan 10, 2018)

Gentlemen, I thoroughly enjoyed myself. I can't   wait to do it again. You can't help but to have a good time when you share a campfire with a hippie and a country music legend!lol


----------



## chrisharper (Jan 10, 2018)

Was a blast! Look forward to seeing y’all again soon. Even if y’all said I was a hippie!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 10, 2018)

I had fun as always. Couldn't make the drive til Fri am and even then roads were frozen over....
I got to half draw on a doe , it's just so little cover this time of year and my dillo...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 10, 2018)

Did someone sleep in the Cot tent thingy?


----------



## chrisharper (Jan 11, 2018)

Yep, SELFBOW was in the cot.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jan 11, 2018)

Looks like ya'll had a good time.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 11, 2018)

Food that we had were steaks, BQ pork with Brunswick stew and rice, french fries, mash potatoes, cut up potatoes with butter and onions in the skillet, several types of sausages. Best of all was Trey brought 20 pounds of fish that he deep fried up and boy was that so good. I think Charlie and me eat 10 pounds of it.  Also, I had deer burgers and hotdogs and chili a few times. Cooked a whole chicken on the grill one night. Donuts and honey bunn were heated up to a drip over the fire. One insisted to eat vienna sausage but he gave in to some real food. For breakfast, I had rice crispies and honey bunch of oats and a banana and several cups of coffee. I don't know what the others had for breakfast. Buck was always cooking something at his setup. Martin had the donuts. We don't go hungry when camping with the trad gang and that for sure.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jan 11, 2018)

Awesome pics!  I love the long shot of the pines w the snow everywhere.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 13, 2018)

I had a great time, even though I missed a doe Friday night, I consider this hunt a success! That hippie ain't a bad guy to share a campfire with,and Trey,that fish was off the chain! Thanks again. Was nice to meet Buck and it's always a pleasure to hangout with Mikey and Martin. Already looking forward to the last week of October,2018 to hunt Horse Creek again!


----------



## antharper (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks like y’all had a great time , I was across the river from y’all in a tree all week and I can guarantee y’all didn’t get hot !


----------

